# Rex - dog name or boy name



## flashy09

My husband was almost named Rex and I think he wishes he was as that's his favorite name if we ever have a boy. I like it - but I also think of it as a dog name for some reason! Maybe I walked a Rex as kid, lol. Anyway, does it scream golden retriever to you or can I add to my list of names?


----------



## KiansMummy

My neighbour has a dog called Rex, but I think it's cute for a boy, if u like it go for it, sod what other people think x


----------



## Florabelle

I know a little boy called Rex but it will always be a dogs name to me.
I think the mere fact that the association has popped into your head gives you your answer really. All names must pass the playground test. Would you feel happy calling to Rex from the otherside of the playground or park? Would you feel as though other people around you would think that you were calling a dog rather than a child? If you can answer those honestly, you'll have your answer about whether to add it to your list.


----------



## flashy09

Florabelle said:


> I know a little boy called Rex but it will always be a dogs name to me.
> I think the mere fact that the association has popped into your head gives you your answer really. All names must pass the playground test. Would you feel happy calling to Rex from the otherside of the playground or park? Would you feel as though other people around you would think that you were calling a dog rather than a child? If you can answer those honestly, you'll have your answer about whether to add it to your list.

The playground test is great! No way would I call for a Rex!


----------



## lulu35

our dog is called rex!....sorry! x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Sorry, it's one of those "typical" dog names... like Rover, Spot, Scooby, & Bingo


----------



## fairy_gem

Sorry...i'd say it's a dogs name.

x


----------



## shazmos

In all honesty, its a 'proper' dogs name.

But then again, so is Max. I have a max (child not dog, lol)

I like it!!!!! (rex, that is)

xx


----------



## v2007

The name Rex never did Rex Harrison any harm and i love it. 

V xxxx


----------



## shelleney

Rex means "king" which is a nice strong meaning for a boys name.
Although I have to admit, i do picture a dog when i hear it. sorry :flower:


----------



## CandiceSj

I picture a dog, but it's not as bad as other dog names like Bingo or Rover! I think that people who meet a little boy named Rex will not take so long to get used to it.


----------



## Evian260

My friend named her son Rexlee and he is a sweetie pie.... :)


----------



## smithgirl

I can't help but think dog!


----------



## Beadette

I don't think dog at all! I think its nice! And lets face it you can call a dog whatever you want just like a human. 

In my extended family the pets name list reads like a baby name book:

Steve (the guinea pig)
Chloe (rabbit)
Bella (fish)
Simon (cat)

I think if you like something then I wouldnt worry about whether it was traditionally seen as a dogs name. Oscar and Felix were both considered cat names but both are used regularly now for babies x


----------



## letia659

our dog (he was a pug) that got ran over by a log truck :( his name was Rex


----------



## Neferet

I love it! Yeah, most people will think of it as a dog's name... but I think it's an awesome name!


----------



## moma

sorry but dog


----------



## discoclare

I like it!


----------



## evewidow

i quite like it actually , i didnt immediatley think dog however now its mentioned i do slightly . i think it is quite cute for a LO but then quite bold as the get older . 

my son watches some cartoon where the guy is a superhero kinda ben10 type thing called genorator rex , so i guess this is what the kids would associate it with more than a dog.


----------



## kecie

I love the name - my partner and I are naming our son Rex :) It's just one of those names you don't see around often.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

I love it :) if I have a boy ill be naming him Milo wich I accociated with a dog for a while, but now LOVE it, I think of rex from desperate housewives and it suited him as an adult x


----------



## charliea85

I instantly think of a dog with the name Rex - sorry hun


----------



## Starmie

Personally I see Rex as a dog name. x


----------



## LunaRose

I think dog when I hear Rex!


----------



## Sara22

Sorry I would say it's a dogs name


----------



## letia659

sorry we had a pug named Rex and my friend has a dog currently named Rex so obviously I think of a dog...but I know a guy named Rax and its different but totally suits him :)


----------

